# pooky is going



## pooky (Dec 10, 2007)

when i got home from school i found her laying limp eys open and breathing. right now i am crying with her in my arm sad.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

How is she now Pooky?


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

i'm so sorry for your loss. at the very least, you are here for her in her time of need, and i'm sure that makes her feel a whole lot better. i hope she goes peacefully, for both of you.


----------



## crapola (Feb 12, 2007)

i'm so sorry


----------



## Squeak (Sep 4, 2007)

I am extremely sorry 

Hope everything turns out fine, no matter what happens.


----------



## pooky (Dec 10, 2007)

when we took her to the vet that day the vet said she had pnemonia and gave us medicine adding she may not live. on sunday i woke up and found her lying in front of the cage door. she has passed.


----------



## pooky (Dec 10, 2007)

I remember the first couple of months that she kept peeing on me and when she started to steal dog food from my dog. good times.


----------

